# Temp deactivated from Postmates



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Temp deactivation for requesting reassigns for parking. 
Simply not waiting for a order that could take up to 45min to prepare, especially since the order is not being placed ahead of time. 
I was reactivated the same day. However when they deactivated me I lost all my hours I had reserved.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Wow. Seems a bit harsh


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> Wow. Seems a bit harsh


Scare tactics


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

These delivery company's really hurt your money when they don't call in the order


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Just got a email doordash starting next week will not have boost pay anymore


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Sounds like something uber would say


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Just got a email doordash starting next week will not have boost pay anymore


I think the most " boost" I ever received was a dollar.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> These delivery company's really hurt your money when they don't call in the order


It sucks when they cant. Unless its Chipote or Taco bell.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> I think the most " boost" I ever received was a dollar.


I have been getting 3 dollar boost on a few delivery got 5 a few times


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Just got a email doordash starting next week will not have boost pay anymore


PM restructured their pay in San Francisco. I'm sure they'll do the same in other markets this year too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> PM restructured their pay in San Francisco. I'm sure they'll do the same in other markets this year too.


For the better our worse


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> For the better our worse


Don't know. I haven't heard feedback from couriers.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> These delivery company's really hurt your money when they don't call in the order


I work at a fast-casual restaurant and customers can't call in their orders. I see Postmates driver in all the time. The walk from car to restaurant is 7 mins. The wait in line to get to front register can be 10-15 mins (20 mins on super slammed days) and wait to get food another 10-15 mins. Lastly, the walk with your food order another 7 min to your car. I'm not sure if that job was worth it.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Don't know. I haven't heard feedback from couriers.


It's most definitely FOR WORSE.

I am seeing a clear reduction in payouts, around a dollar per order, especially for long distance deliveries (anything over 3 miles in my book). And you know these ****ing ****s are not passing the savings onto the customer.

I suspect the days of "Postmates takes 20% driver keeps the rest" are over, and they are going to be grabbing for bucks from here on out. Really ****ing foul how they worded it in the official email, and there's a hilarious thread on r/Postmates from a PM shill investor trying to lie and sell this to couriers as being good for us. It's not. It's literally taking money from couriers and pocketing it themselves.

*Click this thread link for those interested.*


----------

